# my two new girls (picture loaded)



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

these are my two new girls
cinnamon&rougue
bad pics sorry they didnt want photos, i think there mink hoodeds with a down under belly?


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

awwwwwwww i love your little white one. what little sweet faces


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

tehe shes not white the light only makes her look it they r both the same colors hoodeds (mink hooded i think)


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

awww, theyre soooo little! i remember when my previous ones were that age.


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

OMR!!! soo cute


----------

